
Show HN: Jovo – Build cross-platform apps for Alexa and Google Home (open source) - JanKoenig
https://www.jovo.tech/
======
JanKoenig
Jan here, one of the creators of Jovo. Happy to answer any questions! Here's
the link to the GitHub repository: [https://github.com/jovotech/jovo-
framework-nodejs/](https://github.com/jovotech/jovo-framework-nodejs/)

~~~
hanniabu
Awesome job Jan! Beautiful website and I love the tutorial section also!

~~~
JanKoenig
thank you, very glad to hear that! :)

